# Unsure of her due date



## Nani’s Homestead (Feb 24, 2021)

This is Mama and I got her not that long ago already pregnant been bringing her health back up. she’s such a loving goat and I’m not sure when she’s due. I was told that she is Nubian/Alpine. And her 1 year old daughter Nubian/Boer


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello and welcome to BYH,   if your girl has kidded in the past , she should do just fine, ...their is great information in the goat forum,....let us know if you have any questions


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 24, 2021)

Pregnant animals will get an enlarged udder starting one to six weeks prior to kidding. Some *signs* that parturition, or kidding, is approaching include hollowness on either side of the doe's tail, the doe isolating herself from the rest of the herd, and an enlarged udder and teats that begin to fill with milk.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 26, 2021)

I find goats tricky to pin down as to when they will kid.

Surest method for me was feeling the ligaments on either side of the tail base.

They feel like 2 hard pencils...  then suddenly they soften (3 days or less) and then disappear (24 hours or less).


----------



## Nani’s Homestead (Feb 26, 2021)

They are very soft know for around three days and still nothing yet lol


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 26, 2021)

Nani’s Homestead said:


> They are very soft know for around three days and still nothing yet lol


Should be soon though...  just feel them every morning to see when they go away completely.


----------



## animalmom (Feb 27, 2021)

Your responses are much too sane.  Your doe is holding out until you are completely frazzled, have not had sleep for three days, and are existing on coffee as your sole substance.

You could try tricking her and just casually mention that you are going away for the weekend.  That may provoke her perverse thinking into trying to mess up you alleged plans and birth those kids currently being held hostage... just a thought.  

Good luck with your doe.  We are all rooting for you!  Of course we would really appreciate pictures once the blessed event occurs.  Please and thank you.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 27, 2021)

animalmom said:


> Your responses are much too sane.  Your doe is holding out until you are completely frazzled, have not had sleep for three days, and are existing on coffee as your sole substance.
> 
> You could try tricking her and just casually mention that you are going away for the weekend.  That may provoke her perverse thinking into trying to mess up you alleged plans and birth those kids currently being held hostage... just a thought.
> 
> Good luck with your doe.  We are all rooting for you!  Of course we would really appreciate pictures once the blessed event occurs.  Please and thank you.


No truer words have ever been spoken when it comes to goats...they have doe code down pat


----------



## Nani’s Homestead (Feb 27, 2021)

animalmom said:


> Your responses are much too sane.  Your doe is holding out until you are completely frazzled, have not had sleep for three days, and are existing on coffee as your sole substance.
> 
> You could try tricking her and just casually mention that you are going away for the weekend.  That may provoke her perverse thinking into trying to mess up you alleged plans and birth those kids currently being held hostage... just a thought.
> 
> Good luck with your doe.  We are all rooting for you!  Of course we would really appreciate pictures once the blessed event occurs.  Please and thank you.


Definitely agree with you and I will post pictures as soon as they come


----------



## Nani’s Homestead (Feb 27, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> No truer words have ever been spoken when it comes to goats...they have doe code down pat


m mama goat started panting heavily through her nose around an hour ago been checking on her every 15 minutes is this normal


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 27, 2021)

Nani’s Homestead said:


> m mama goat started panting heavily through her nose around an hour ago been checking on her every 15 minutes is this normal


Yes.

Sounds normal to me


----------



## Nani’s Homestead (Feb 27, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sounds normal to me


Okay, thank you she’s got me so worried


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 27, 2021)

She'll probably do some pawing, laying, up and down, finally get down to pushing.   😁 

Usually proceeds pretty quickly then.  Most often things go very well, very fast....


----------



## Nani’s Homestead (Feb 27, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> She'll probably do some pawing, laying, up and down, finally get down to pushing.   😁
> 
> Usually proceeds pretty quickly then.  Most often things go very well, very fast....


I felt a little better when I went back out and she was eating


----------



## Nani’s Homestead (Feb 28, 2021)

Nani’s Homestead said:


> I felt a little better when I went back out and she was eating


I think she might have babies today


----------



## Nani’s Homestead (Feb 28, 2021)

Here they are first one is a doe she’s the white one and the second is a buck and she’s still pawning the ground so I don’t know if there is any more


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 28, 2021)

It can take a bit to pass the placenta.

As long as she is not in distress, then all is good.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 28, 2021)

Oh, and congrats!!!

Cute kids!!


----------



## Nani’s Homestead (Feb 28, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> It can take a bit to pass the placenta.
> 
> As long as she is not in distress, then all is good.


She just passed her placenta


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 28, 2021)

Nani’s Homestead said:


> She just passed her placenta


Nice!

Has she settled now?


----------



## Nani’s Homestead (Feb 28, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> Nice!
> 
> Has she settled now?


Well I don’t know if that was her placenta because she’s got more stuff coming out and she’s still pawing the ground is this normal or does this mean that she could have more


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 28, 2021)

Fluid bags are a see thru material, placenta will be thicker.  Generally off white one side red/purple other.   The uterus contracts to dispell, so she will push some. Those kids are dry, probably twins will be it and she's just cleaning out. (Do not pull expelling sacks to help her, could damage her internally)  Could be a third but generally they all come pretty quick.  I've had to clean noses on some because another was coming!  

Congrats on those cuties!!        they are so adorable when jumping around.  You will be entertained!


----------



## Nani’s Homestead (Feb 28, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Fluid bags are a see thru material, placenta will be thicker.  Generally off white one side red/purple other.   The uterus contracts to dispell, so she will push some. Those kids are dry, probably twins will be it and she's just cleaning out. (Do not pull expelling sacks to help her, could damage her internally)  Could be a third but generally they all come pretty quick.  I've had to clean noses on some because another was coming!
> 
> Congrats on those cuties!!        they are so adorable when jumping around.  You will be entertained!


Thank you so much for your help I greatly appreciate it 🥰


----------



## animalmom (Mar 1, 2021)

Darling kids!


----------

